# Hello everyone! (+ Insurance recommendation)



## manctyke (May 14, 2008)

Hi everyone

Last week I bought my first TT - a 53 plate Coupe 225 in Avus Silver.

Absolutely love it!!!
 
In case anyone isnt already aware of them, I sorted my insurance via Noel Dazely - cant recommend them highly enough. The premium was lower than all the mainstream insurers, and the level of customer service was ten times better than any call centre.

www.noeldazely.co.uk


----------



## Xaltec (May 12, 2008)

Welcome Manctyke!

Thanks for the tip for insurance!


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

welcome

yep 2nd yr with noel dazley


----------

